# Rainbow Forest



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, this is my last work....










Regards!!


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

wow very nice!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

can you post breakdown please. equipment lights plants etc.

Thanks 
Elliot

oh and your tank is very nice


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

doubleott05 said:


> can you post breakdown please. equipment lights plants etc.
> 
> Thanks
> Elliot
> ...


Hello Elliot, thanks for the comments.....here the specs..

70x45x50
1x150 ADA NAG Green (9 hours)

Plants: Ludwigia Brevipes, Ludwigia Arcuata, Lilaeopsis Brasilensis, Microsorum Narrow, rotala Rotundifolia, Rotala Sp. Green, Cryptocoryne Wenditti Mi oya, Tropica, Green.....

Aquasoil Amazonia+Power Sand Special M
Brigthy K+ Step2

Any comments are welcome

Regards.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

So you hardly fertilize this thing of beauty? 

Don't you maintain nice elevated levels of N and P? Aren't you concerned about Traces like Mn, Co, Cu, Ti, Au, Am, U, Pu and many others?

I bet you see a lot of nutrient defficiencies and fight algae all the time...



--Nikolay


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You use the NAG bulb? How do you get the red?I fertilize traces and micros, extra iron, have tried ADA ECA, and have tried the NAG and regular ADA bulb. I have a hard time getting the red out over my 60-P and also use amazonia and powersand and laterite.

I don't get it, but good job! Maybe I should try not dosing macros at all.

Niko, was that tongue in cheek or serious?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So beautiful!


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

niko said:


> So you hardly fertilize this thing of beauty?
> 
> Don't you maintain nice elevated levels of N and P? Aren't you concerned about Traces like Mn, Co, Cu, Ti, Au, Am, U, Pu and many others?
> 
> ...


I don´t use N and P in this layout, there is a lot of fish, feeding fish is generous, so the natural fertilize is also rich and generous.

Remember.......Amazonia includes N and P, this clay has great power to store these nutrients over time.



JustLikeAPill said:


> You use the NAG bulb?


Sorry, the bulb is not NAG :tape2:..........

I use ADA NAMH-150w 8000ºk......

Regards!!


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Tex Gal...thanks for the comment...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hm, why is he doing it all wrong and the tank is so healthy? The substrate cannot hold as much N and P as most of us believe plants in a glass box need on a daily basis floating in the water ready to be eaten.

I just can't figure this one out.


Yes, I'm joking. Being concerned about Gold, Americium, Plutonium, and Uranium as Traces was a clue that I'm not serious. I'm making fun of too much fertilization and other excessive common practices. This tank proves many... common sense things.

Hope that at least some people will see this tank as not only healthy and beautiful but also common sense and successful because of that.

Tetrax,
What is your filtration - filter volume, gph, and water flow pattern?

--Nikolay


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

niko said:


> Yes, I'm joking. Being concerned about Gold, Americium, Plutonium, and Uranium as Traces was a clue that I'm not serious. I'm making fun of too much fertilization and other excessive common practices. This tank proves many... common sense things.


You don't dose Americium?; )


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

JustLikeAPill said:


> You don't dose Americium?; )


So much for my theory about the cause of BBA.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

tetrax said:


> Hi, this is my last work....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful arrangement. Do you have a frontal shot? Also how long has the tank been setup in this pic.


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

niko said:


> Hm, why is he doing it all wrong and the tank is so healthy? The substrate cannot hold as much N and P as most of us believe plants in a glass box need on a daily basis floating in the water ready to be eaten.
> 
> I just can't figure this one out.
> 
> ...


Well, I've been using Amazonia for years and never use Macros in large quantities.

This particular layout doesn´t require more fertilization, existing plants grow healthier with the same tank supplies (fish alimentation-Amazonia nutrients).

The filtration is generous I use EHEIM 2217 and Sera 400 UV(linked), CO2 full with 4 bubbles second(External Active Reactor).

Thanks for the comments to all!!!

Best Regards!!


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> That is a beautiful arrangement. Do you have a frontal shot? Also how long has the tank been setup in this pic.


Coming Soon.....


----------

